# Important Information



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard looks vaguely like my doctor. I thought you ought to know.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This is very odd. This morning, I wake up and I have started to search on youtube interviews of Pierre-Laurent Aimard and his interpretations of several pieces. I came here and I find this :lol:. A cosmic coincidence indeed! :lol:. Right now I'm hearing this 



.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry dude, there is nothing important about this at all, False Alarmist.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Sorry dude, there is nothing important about this at all, False Alarmist.


Lol PetrB.

Lol Polednice.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I, for one, feel my life has been enriched by this new found knowledge.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Pierre-Laurent Aimard looks vaguely like my doctor. I thought you ought to know.


Who he anyway--but the main piece of news might be if looks vaguely AT your doctor, or you I suppose.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I was shocked to find this picture of my doctor on Google!










Oh wait, it's Pierre-Laurent Aimard.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

speaking of french people, how I wish that someone in my life could look like she :angel:...









doctors, teachers, fellow students,..., no one!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

aleazk said:


> speaking of french people, how I wish that someone in my life could look like she :angel:...


I love her.


----------

